# My Web Site is up



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

My web site is up.
pictures of my 1995 Ford Crown Victoria. 
I am ditching Fotki as my photo host.

PLEASE 
post comments /thoughts / improvements here.
Thanks !

Greg
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeopzls/1995fordcrownvictoria/


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

You madea website about a 1995 Ford? Why?


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

GMACK do you go to BSC?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> He likes his car. Give him a break, at least it has normal hubcaps, no antennas, and no lights...


Not too mention a couple of nice lookin' babes in the "Friends" pages.. WTG GMACK!!:t:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

badogg88 said:


> GMACK do you go to BSC?


No I did not. 
I have been driving there daily since 2000 to catch the Commuter Rail into Boston.
I have a friend on the force there BSC (although I am not sure if she still works there haven't seen her in a while) Liz Gormley.

I will have to call her to see what's what.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

KozmoKramer said:


> Not too mention a couple of nice lookin' babes in the "Friends" pages.. WTG GMACK!!:t:


Yeah I have never had any intention to "cop" it out. I have heard too many horror stories on Crownvic.net and crownvic.us.

I love my car sorry what can I say 

and thanks Kozmo. Yeah some of my friends girlfriends/wives are pretty hot. I love it ! ! ! 
Nice Eye Candy ! 
:t:
Cheers !


----------



## Skiierxxx06 (Jun 1, 2005)

_


GMACK24 said:



No I did not.

Click to expand...

_


GMACK24 said:


> _I have been driving there daily since 2000 to catch the Commuter Rail into Boston._
> _I have a friend on the force there BSC (although I am not sure if she still works there haven't seen her in a while) Liz Gormley. _
> 
> _I will have to call her to see what's what._




Liz actually left BSC this past summer still in LE from what I was told


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Skiierxxx06 said:


> Liz actually left BSC this past summer still in LE from what I was told


OK Cool thanks. 
I am actually more friends with her cousin Kirk than her as you can tell 

thanks for the info though :beer:


----------



## Skiierxxx06 (Jun 1, 2005)

GMACK24 said:


> OK Cool thanks.
> I am actually more friends with her cousin Kirk than her as you can tell
> 
> thanks for the info though :beer:


No problem btw nice site :t:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

GMACK24... I see the pictures were taken at Bridgewater State College next to Woodward Hall "The girls Dorm" Do you go to school at BSC, work there or just in the area?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

npd_323 said:


> GMACK24... I see the pictures were taken at Bridgewater State College next to Woodward Hall "The girls Dorm" Do you go to school at BSC, work there or just in the area?


Just in the Area. 
I commute and take the Commmuter rail outta Bridgewater. Been driving back and fourth since 2000 when we lived at Waterford village till we got our house in 2002.
So I know Bridgewater / Raynham a little bit.

Went to College at Westfield State:thumbup:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

*95 Ford Crown vic* 
Well I updated my website. and my sig 

Click the link to see


----------

